# Has anyone used EB5 visa



## Colinsrv (Jan 1, 2014)

My wife and I are looking for people who have used the EB5 visa to gain entry to the USA. We are looking to follow this route ourselves within the next 12 months and would like to speak to people who have already successfully done this. Any advice welcome.
Colin.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Colinsrv said:


> My wife and I are looking for people who have used the EB5 visa to gain entry to the USA. We are looking to follow this route ourselves within the next 12 months and would like to speak to people who have already successfully done this. Any advice welcome.
> Colin.


If you click on "Search this Forum" and input EB5 then choose posts, plenty of threads come up.


----------



## Colinsrv (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you. Will do.
Colin.


----------



## Sasha2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Colin 
Did you find any good thread on this . I am exploring this option and seeking to get as much info as possible.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FYI - On an other site we just had an EB5 go through. It took from 08/2013 to DS 260 until this week. 500k investment, 45k fees and 125k legal/translation/assorted


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ther whole think has died a slow death in the last few years with the slum p..
very few recover the investment nowadays ..some have even lost everything .


I used too have a favorite recommendation but that even got problems now ....

be very cautious with the amount the scammers are everywhere 
including lawyers 


think of it as buying a green card not an investment


----------



## Sasha2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes it is a high risk area. However looks like eb5 visa consumption are increasing YOY. Not for or against it as of now. Too early for me.

I was investigating a project in LA , with American dream fund regional center . the presentations are being made by developer and the lawyers globally , met the heads in one of those seminars. Liked the project a lot , seems good

I was trying to figure out

How do we validate their claims on job and economic analysis ?
How do we authenticate their project?
How do we know , how many have invested and where does one stand in that queue. Apparently when the job count falls short, it matters if you are an early investor in the project 

Thanks again for ur quick response
.


----------



## TeeA10 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello Crawford,

I was wondering if you ended up going the EB5 route. How dod it work out for you and what was your experience. I'm half way through the experience and any tips will be useful.




Crawford said:


> If you click on "Search this Forum" and input EB5 then choose posts, plenty of threads come up.


----------

